# How can i implement RSS to my site????



## life31 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok i have a classified site up and running so what i wanted is to integrate RSS or XML (whatever) to it so that whenever a new add is posted it would get directly mailed to all the subscribed members.

Something like which is used in blogs where you just need to enter your email and subscribe to RSS and whenever a new post is up you get the mail.


How can that be done????


----------



## anandk (Jan 24, 2008)

feedburner.com
feedblitz.com
rapidfeeds.com
may help.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 24, 2008)

feedburner is the best... Try it!!


----------



## life31 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot
Ok ill check feedburner and see. Hope it helps tHANKS


----------



## life31 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks for the replies but that did not help me much.

I went through feedburner but saw that it only fetches feeds from the XML. Basically what i wanted to know is how to write that XML nd implement it to my site so that it acts as feed and then i can use feedburner to fetch and mail it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 24, 2008)

Manually updating the feed with new items: *www.petefreitag.com/item/465.cfm

Automatically updating the feed when new items are added(dynamic updating): *creativecoding.webforumz.com/editions/2007/december/tutorials/rss-feeds-with-php.php


----------



## life31 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow  great tutorials there. Cheers.... 

+++ to u  

Is that your site/blog???


----------



## life31 (Jan 25, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Manually updating the feed with new items: *www.petefreitag.com/item/465.cfm
> 
> Automatically updating the feed when new items are added(dynamic updating): *creativecoding.webforumz.com/editions/2007/december/tutorials/rss-feeds-with-php.php


 

I think i missed out something. 
This part is totally fine and the feed.php when browsed does show up the XML deatails.

But when i use feed burner it says "didnot find a valid feed."

So can you please spot what and wher i missed out. 

Ok here is the site www.goashost.com


I dont intend using a .htacess as ill be using feedburner on the homepage and 
keeping the feeds file behind the curtains.

Can you please spot whats my mistak there???

Thanks


Update: Thanks all for your help. I finally made it. And its working fine now


----------

